# Puppy's First Bath



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I start my puppies grooming at 4wks... at Petsmart for example they take them at 8wks but rec face feet and tails with bath nails ears too. A pup that is 8wks is not too young for grooming or training.. the more often the better IMO. They are small and easier to work with and they soon learn to tolerate or love grooming.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We also do FFT around four weeks, then another FFT, nails, ears, bath and blow out at seven weeks or so and usually another bath and tidy up just prior to going to their new homes. Just be sure you rinse ALL of the shampoo out of the coat, and try not to get water in the pup's ears.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, bathe that sweet puppy! and brush and blow dry. Careful that the dryer doesn't get to0 hot close to the skin.. Winston is cream and his skin is a bit sensitive. 

Also use a mild shampoo ( I have used Johnson's and J baby shampoo, I think that's okay?) and be careful about water in the ears so an infection doesn't set up. 

I use a combo of a brush and my hands blow drying, so you can feel the heat. And with puppy hair, it's easy to brush out. 

I recommend a lot of touching and playing with the feet. And touching of the nails. I am having a super hard time grooming Winston's feet and clipping his nails.


----------

